# 2016 Toronto Artistic Orchid Association Show



## papheteer (Apr 21, 2016)

It was a good show with lots of nice paphs on display. The micranthum and Fumi's delight in particular were amazing. The blooms on the micranthum were super big, at least 5-6 inches vertical spread. I never knew they could get that big! 

Sales area was another story though. Very disappointing. Almost zero paphs.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157667272467821


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 21, 2016)

*Toronto*

Wow there are some serious plants there!
Thanks,
David


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2016)

Enjoyable tour and I'd love to know what plants were in
the mini-terrariums and the small and large cases.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 23, 2016)

Fantastic tour. Thank you.


----------

